# 1935 or 36 schwinn motorbike cycleplane serial number?



## fxo550 (Feb 7, 2021)

I want to know if my schwinn motorbike is a 35 or 36?
Serial number is: B2xxxx


----------



## John G04 (Feb 7, 2021)

If its the one in your wanted ad its not a 35. All 1935 motorbikes are double diamonds which means it has straight back rear stays that form a triangle


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 7, 2021)

John G04 said:


> If its the one in your wanted ad its not a 35. All 1935 motorbikes are double diamonds which means it has straight back rear stays that form a triangle



So is a 1936 thanks


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2021)

Post a picture of the serial number


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> Post a picture of the serial number



Serial B2xxxx


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2021)

fxo550 said:


> Serial B2xxxx



That doesn’t help, a picture does. Good luck


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> That doesn’t help, a picture does. Good luck



Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2021)

That frame was used from ‘36-41. We have to see a pic of the actual serial number because the style of font will tell us the year


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> That frame was used from ‘36-41. We have to see a pic of the actual serial number because the style of font will tell us the year



Will take a picture tomorrow


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is the serial # and bike


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> That frame was used from ‘36-41. We have to see a pic of the actual serial number because the style of font will tell us the year



I was thinking 37,38,39 the down tube was curve.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Take a look at this and you’ll see the difference in the font https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/schwinn/

then take a look at this which is what I think you have. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-model-bc117.143613/


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Take a look at this and you’ll see the difference in the font https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/schwinn/
> 
> then take a look at this which is what I think you have. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-model-bc117.143613/



Thanks


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Take a look at this and you’ll see the difference in the font https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/schwinn/
> 
> then take a look at this which is what I think you have. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-model-bc117.143613/



What a serial number for a 36 look like. This one per other caber and the collector that sell this bike to me was a 36. Now am wondering what a serial number for a 36 will be i was thinking Axxxxx for a 35 and Bxxxxx for a 36.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2021)

fxo550 said:


> What a serial number for a 36 look like. This one per other caber and the collector that sell this bike to me was a 36. Now am wondering what a serial number for a 36 will be i was thinking Axxxxx for a 35 and Bxxxxx for a 36.



It’s not the letters it’s the font. Look at the link to my website which shows examples of each style. The ‘36 style font is much different than the bike you have. I’m no expert but I think you have a ‘38 BC not a Motorbike


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2021)

The 1936 and earlier serial numbers were hand stamped. Yours is machine stamped so 37 and later.


----------



## BatWaves (Feb 8, 2021)

Tank is a 35/36. Fenders look to be shallow’36 fenders. They’re similar to that of a 37+ C model fenders. Early Cycleplane rear carrier. ‘37 frame.
‘37 Cycleplane

*The only thing that bugs me about that tank, is the front hanger is in the wrong location for ‘35/‘36. My guess is the tank is a reproduction. For example, look at my Original paint ‘36 Mead Ranger/Zephyr in my profile pic.


----------



## Eastside Schwinn Classics (Feb 10, 2021)

fxo550 said:


> I want to know if my schwinn motorbike is a 35 or 36?
> Serial number is: B2xxxx



HOW MUCH


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2021)

BatWaves said:


> Tank is a 35/36. Fenders look to be shallow’36 fenders. They’re similar to that of a 37+ C model fenders. Early Cycleplane rear carrier. ‘37 frame.
> ‘37 Cycleplane
> 
> *The only thing that bugs me about that tank, is the front hanger is in the wrong location for ‘35/‘36. My guess is the tank is a reproduction. For example, look at my Original paint ‘36 Mead Ranger/Zephyr in my profile pic.



He said the tank was glass. The BC has shallow fenders. V/r Shawn


----------



## BatWaves (Feb 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> He said the tank was glass. The BC has shallow fenders. V/r Shawn



Awe yes... Of course, I didn’t consider a BC. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

BatWaves said:


> Awe yes... Of course, I didn’t consider a BC. Thank you for the correction.



That also explains straight down tube. I still think serial is '38. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> That also explains straight down tube. I still think serial is '38. V/r Shawn




Could it possibly be a 1939?

DJ's reference is to this one.
*Scott, it is a late 38 or early 39. I only have a couple A and B serial numbers, one being my brown super deluxe (B19111). However, I am starting to think that might be a 39. The only way to really tell is by the brake lever (large stamped) but even the catalog shows a DX with a shorty.*


----------

